# Fall/winter Applications



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Alright y'all I have finally submitted my soil test for sampling and hope to have the results next week or so….with that being said what are some Do's and Don'ts of spraying/putting down granule supplements for my Bermuda lawn from now until the spring. Soil temps right now are around 70°. Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

About the only thing to put down this time of year is a fert high in potassium K to store energy for next spring.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Last application for me will be simizine, fungicide and msm turf, Putting this puppy to bed


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@CenlaLowell do you blanket spray MSM just in case there are small weeds in the turf that you can't see yet? I'm weed free now and will put my 2nd split app of pre-em out around Thanksgiving, and was debating if I add in a Certainty or MSM just in case something has gotten by my first app of pre-em...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> @CenlaLowell do you blanket spray MSM just in case there are small weeds in the turf that you can't see yet? I'm weed free now and will put my 2nd split app of pre-em out around Thanksgiving, and was debating if I add in a Certainty or MSM just in case something has gotten by my first app of pre-em...


Yeah to clean up my buttonweed issue and anything I can't see.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bombers said:


> About the only thing to put down this time of year is a fert high in potassium K to store energy for next spring.


Any recommendations for a high K fertilizer? I am having a tough time finding something other than straigh potash that doesn't also have a bunch of N in it...


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

What is the recommended amount in grams for MSM Turf for a 2 gallon hand sprayer? Specifically targeting Button weed...


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

stogie1020 said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > About the only thing to put down this time of year is a fert high in potassium K to store energy for next spring.
> ...


Same here. Amazon has liquid options but price per app is pretty high even if you're only putting it down once or twice towards the end of the season. You might have to search local agriculture stores or a Site One where they have a couple 0-0-22 or something similar.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks Bomber.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@stogie1020 potassium nitrate. You'll have to call around agriculture stores. Site One's around me DO NOT carry it. You want to find SOP or sprayable Potassium Nitrate local for around 40 bucks for a 50 lb bag. If you order online you'll be paying top dollar.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

stogie1020 said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > About the only thing to put down this time of year is a fert high in potassium K to store energy for next spring.
> ...


If you want to spray, I used 0-0-25. Do my own has it at a reasonable price.

https://www.domyown.com/25-liquid-potassium-solution-p-17618.html


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

https://www.siteone.com/en/agronomic-maintenance-fertility-nutrition/c/sh1315?q=%3Arelevance%3AMaintenance_npkratio%3A0-0-50%3AMaintenance_npkratio%3A0--0-24%3AMaintenance_npkratio%3A0-0-25%3AMaintenance_npkratio%3A0-0-60%3AMaintenance_npkratio%3A0-0-62%3AMaintenance_npkratio%3A0-0-45&searchtype=product&viewtype=All&NPK+Analysis=on#

Not sure if it will be filtered but this is what is available near me for Siteone. Not sure if they will make exceptions for homeowners account for special orders.

Then there's KNO3:
https://www.seedranch.com/Potassium-Nitrate-Powder-KNO3-50-Lbs-p/kno3-powder-50.htm
https://www.seedranch.com/Potassium-Nitrate-Granule-KNO3-50-Lbs-p/kno3-granule-50.htm


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

UPDATE*

Received my soil test results back…unfortunately on mobile I'm having a hard time adding the picture. Anyways here are the results (all help is appreciated in getting these problems in the optimal range!

PH: 4.9

Phosphorus = 11
Potassium = 28
HM% =.32
Manganese = 125
Zinc = 32
Copper = 46
Sulfur = 47


----------

